# anyone have Spanish Mastiffs?



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Interested in a Spanish Mastiff. Does anyone on here raise these beautiful dogs or kniow of anyone with upcoming litters?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There is a breeder that posts here occasionally from WI. Can't remember her alias though.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Her ID on here is Jordan, I see she hasn't been on since April. Here is her website, looks like she has a upcoming litter. 

http://fallcreekfarm.net/puppies.html


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Contact Janet at www.eatlamb.com or Mary at www.lovetreefarmstead.com they both breed excellent LGD's. Im pretty sure it was Mary that has imported SRMs for her program.


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a breeder in Nevada. Her website is lgdnevada.com.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had Spanish Mastiffs for almost 10 years and would never have anything else! Amazing dogs, very intelligent, with stable temperaments and excellent working ability.
I sent you a PM ihuntgsps and weather permitting, feel free to come out and visit the farm and dogs anytime.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. 

I might just have to make it out to WI to check out Jordans dpgs one of these days.


----------

